# A valentines gift of segments.



## Dale Lynch (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is a photo diary of how my valentines gift and entry to the itermediate contest was made.

All materials and cuts were made using my vintage mitresaw.

Time to get cutting with the 1st series of celtic knots.Swap the woods back and forth with an inlay inbetween.Do this 4 times.

Now determine what kit you are using and locate where the end of one of the barrels will be and repeat the previous process.

If you haven't glued yourself to the blank by this point,kudos.

Finish that side now.

Locate the opposite end of the other tube and repeat the process again.

Cut the blanks allowing room for a tenon for this particular kit.

Drill,glue,and take the corners off.Then clean up the tubes and do some preliminary squaring.I do my finla squaring up while on the lathe.I turn between centers.

Turn and sand the barrels to 320 grit lengthwise.

Removed the barrels to admire my handywork,only to find out my math sucks.Oh well no stopping now.

Now appl a CA finish to all the parts and wet sand them through 2500 grit wet/dry.

Buff with plastic buffing compound,assemble and show them off.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 1, 2014)

nice work and demo.  I always enjoy seeing the process people use to make a pen.  Heck I even learned a little something in this one.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 1, 2014)

Those pens are just beautiful Dale. Please post that one up in the no comments thread it will definitely inspire others. Wow...


----------



## Martin G (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow.  That was pretty ambitious and you pulled it off beautifully.  Nice work!


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats on the win! It's always great to read through a persons story of how their work came to be. The final product is awesome to say the least! The two side by side is very cool indeed.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 1, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> nice work and demo.  I always enjoy seeing the process people use to make a pen.  Heck I even learned a little something in this one.



Oh yeah,what's that?Power tools are very handy.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## hard hat (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice work. Quite impressive actually


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 1, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Those pens are just beautiful Dale. Please post that one up in the no comments thread it will definitely inspire others. Wow...



How do I do that with out typing it all back up.Took forever it seemed like.

thanks


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 1, 2014)

Those are very beautiful pens, your segmenting is fantastic and your fit and finish is spot on.


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Those are gorgeous,Wow!

I really enjoyed looking at the pictures of how they progressed through the steps.It sorta makes sense to me.I hope to learn Celtic knots someday.

Steve


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 1, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Congrats on the win! It's always great to read through a persons story of how their work came to be. The final product is awesome to say the least! The two side by side is very cool indeed.



I told you it would.Probably would have got me 1st place if you'd have let me enter it that way.

just giving you a hard time there.

This set was a personal challenge to use the oldest tools I have and with as little horsepower as possible.What I forgot to get was a pic of the file I used to keep things somewhat flat after each glue-up.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep, those really are very nice looking pens. The centers matching up is most impressive.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Mike, and congradulations on the win.

Thanks fellas,glad you like them.


----------



## tgsean (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow I love those pens, well worth the hard work. I am tempted to try basic segmentation not done any so far. Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing the process


----------



## Krash (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice nice nice! What a grrrrreat looking set of pens! (As Tony would say!)

Thanks so much for taking a slurry of pictures for us beginners so we can see how others do it. Love it!

Kelly


----------



## Marnat3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Great, just when the bar seems in sight, someone goes and raises it.
Very nice set.


----------



## OZturner (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful Work Dale.
Thank you for the Process explanation and photographs.
Your Craftsmanship is Superb,
Excellent Fit and Finish on all the components, resulting in,
Magnificent Pens.
Brian.


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful pair, like the attractive wood combo, unique segmented pattern and awesome finish. Love the step by step photos. Impressive work!


----------

